# Kernel 2.6.10  -  lohnt sich das schon?

## Christoph Schnauß

hallo,

Linus Thorwalds hat "uns" zu Weihnachten ein Spielzeug geschenkt: den Kernel 2.6.10. Ich hab ihn mir gezogen, aber noch nicht weiter damit herumgespielt (jedenfalls nicht mit Gentoo, mit einer SuSE bin ich schon erstmal heftig und unsanft auf die Nase geplauzt damit). Was mich nach dem ChangeLog interessiert, ist insbesondere der Passus zum DVB-Treiber. Ich habe seit fast einem Jahr eine Hauppauge WinTV PVR 250, die ich unter (mehreren) Linux bisher einfach nicht ansprechen konnte. Das einzige System (neben WindowsXP), mit dem die Karte ansprechbar war, war bisher FreeBSD  -  siehe meine entsprechenden Notizen.

Macht es denn Sinn, sich mit Linus' Weihnachtsgeschenk auseinanderzusetzen? Ein paar Tage Zeit gibts ja jetzt, bis man im Neuen Jahr landen wird ...

Christoph S.

----------

## Haldir

Probieren geht über Studieren und hier läuft die 2.6.10 ohne größere Probleme

----------

## frary

Bei mir läuft er seit gestern auch ohne Probleme. Allerdings habe ich noch keine neuen Features probiert, meine config ist im wesentlichen die vom 2.6.9.

Soweit ich weiss gibt es aber 2 Sicherheitslücken, die mit 2.6.10 gefixt werden:

Eine im Kernel selbst und eine in Samba.

Zudem bietet eine neue Kernelversion immer die Möglichkeit unkompliziert zu experimentieren: Alten Kernel behalten, neuen bauen und solange er läuft immer weiter verschlanken und optimieren!

Viel Spass dabei

T

----------

## amne

Gebootet hab ich das Teil schon auf 2 Rechnern, rumspielen würd ich gerne mit dem hashlimit-Modul für iptables. Muss nur noch rausfinden was das genau tut und wie es zu verwenden ist.  :Wink: 

Aufgrund der Security Fixes werd ich meine anderen Rechner auch in Kürze umstellen.

----------

## Dr_Pepper

Also bei mir klappt das compilen von fritzcapi (pcmcia) mit dem Kernel 2.6.10 nicht mehr. Ansonsten scheint hier alles einwandfrei zu laufen.

----------

## noergeli

moin

 *Christoph Schnauß wrote:*   

> Was mich nach dem ChangeLog interessiert, ist insbesondere der Passus zum DVB-Treiber. Ich habe seit fast einem Jahr eine Hauppauge WinTV PVR 250, die ich unter (mehreren) Linux bisher einfach nicht ansprechen konnte.

  Vielleicht versteh ich dich falsch, aber die PVR 250 ist keine DVB-Karte, sondern eine analoge mit Hardware-encoder. Die benötigt unter linux die ivtv-Treiber, die sich auch mit portage installieren lassen. 

Ich hab seit gestern einen 2.6.10 laufen, dazu mit "emerge ivtv" die Treiber installiert und meine PVR 350 läuft anstandslos.

----------

## Sas

Bei mir läuft er auch problemlos. Nur den WLAN-Treiber (madwifi) musste ich patchen, damit er sich übersetzen lies und die VMWare Workstation 5 beta lief nicht richtig. 4.5 klappt aber problemlos.

----------

## Blackdream

grad installiert läuft auch problemlos bei mir

----------

## dertobi123

Da seit 2.6.10-rc* das Speedstepping meines Athlon64 auf einem Asus K8V Board geht: Ja.

----------

## Christoph Schnauß

 *noergeli wrote:*   

> Vielleicht versteh ich dich falsch, aber die PVR 250 ist keine DVB-Karte, sondern eine analoge mit Hardware-encoder.

 Nee, du hast mich schon richtig verstanden. Ob analog oder digital ist weniger wichtig, alles hängt vom eingesetzten Chip ab. Auf der PVR 250 ist der Connexant-Chip drauf, und der "alte" bttv-Treibwer kann den nicht ansprechen.  *Quote:*   

> Ich hab seit gestern einen 2.6.10 laufen, dazu mit "emerge ivtv" die Treiber installiert und meine PVR 350 läuft anstandslos.

 Ah, das ist interessant. Dann probiere ich auch mal.

----------

## RUDIII

Amilo 7400: Kartenlesegerät Support | lohnt dich   :Very Happy: 

----------

## klemi

auf http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?p=1035859#post1035859

auf Linuxforen wureden Probleme mit nVidia-Treibern geschildert.

Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Muss der Patch bei Gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.10r2 auch eingespielt werden?

Danke für die Rückmeldungen!

----------

## geiz-ag

Ich habe gerade Gentoo 2004.3 installiert und dabei gemerkt das ich den Kernel 2.4.24 drin habe.

Das heißt im klartext meine DVB-S wird nicht unterstützt.

Habe eine frage zum neuen Kernel wo ist der unterschied 

2.6.10 vom 2004-12-24 und  2.6.10-bk5 vom 2005-01-02 ?

Info unter www.kernel.org

----------

## Jinidog

Naja, der 2.6.10er ist der Offiziele Release dieser Kernerlversion.

Alles was später ist, (also auch der bk-5) ist der Weg zum Kernel 2.6.10.

Das geht mit den bks jetzt so weiter, bis Kernel 2.6.11 Release Candidate 1 rauskommt

----------

## geiz-ag

dann kann ich diesen ruhig benutzen 2.6.10-bk5 vom 2005-01-02 richtig ?

----------

## subclasser

Also ich verwende die nitro-sources Version vom 30. Dezember (baut natürlich auf 2.6.10 auf  :Wink: ) und habe bisher keinerlei Probleme mit den NVIDIA Treibern feststellen können, bei mir läuft alles wie eh und je, und das nach einer Neuinstallation  :Wink: 

Ich bin mir aber zugegebenermaßen nicht sicher, ob in den nitro-sources ein Patch für die NVIDIA-Treiber vorhanden sind. Wenn ja, sollte es zumindest mit dem klappen  :Wink: 

----------

## noergeli

Also, zu dem nvidia Problem

 *klemi wrote:*   

> Muss der Patch bei Gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.10r2 auch eingespielt werden?

 

 *subclasser wrote:*   

> Ich bin mir aber zugegebenermaßen nicht sicher, ob in den nitro-sources ein Patch für die NVIDIA-Treiber vorhanden sind.

 

In keinem der Kernel ist der Patch vorhanden, damit wird nämlich der nvidia-installer gepatcht (sollte aus dem Link oben auch klar sein). Wenn ihr die nvidia Treiber mit portage installiert, dürfte es auch keine Probleme damit geben, denn die Patches werden in dem nvidia-ebuild berücksichtigt.

----------

## Capitan

komischerweise funktioniert meine usb-maus mit dem gentoo-2.6.10-r2 kernel erst, wenn ich sie ab- und wieder anstecke   :Confused: .

die config habe ich noch vom 2.6.9-r10 und dort funktioniert alles einwandfrei. hat sich im neuen kernel in sachen usb-support etwas geändert ???

----------

## Earthwings

 *Capitan wrote:*   

> komischerweise funktioniert meine usb-maus mit dem gentoo-2.6.10-r2 kernel erst, wenn ich sie ab- und wieder anstecke  .
> 
> die config habe ich noch vom 2.6.9-r10 und dort funktioniert alles einwandfrei. hat sich im neuen kernel in sachen usb-support etwas geändert ???

 

Jein (keine Änderung im Kernel, sondern im hotplug Paket) - du musst coldplug dem default Runlevel hinzufügen.

----------

## Jinidog

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dann kann ich diesen ruhig benutzen 2.6.10-bk5 vom 2005-01-02 richtig ?

 

Nein, die bks sind Snapshots aus dem CVS.

(lies dir doch mal die Hinweise auf kernel.org durch, da steht doch alles).

Die sind und sollen auch noch gar nicht stabil und bugfrei sein.

Wenn die Developer den neuen Kernel das erste mal als "reif" betrachten, kommt der ReleaseCandidate 1.

Da werden dann wohl viele Bugs gefunden, so dass einen RC2, 3 und oft auch 4 gibt.

Erst dann ist der Kernel wieder stable.

2.6.10-bk5 ist also vollkommen ohne Funktionsgarantie und nur was für Entwickler.

(oder falls ein neues Feature drin ist, dass du sofort ganz dringend brauchst)

----------

